# Aaaaaahhhhh! I broke my grips!



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

The simulated ivory grips on my new (to me, even though I bought it used) SS Ruger 45LC Blackhawk just broke. I noticed after this saturdays little shooting excursion, they were a little loose. I decided to take them off and see if I could determine what the prolem was. Used my old S&W screwdriver; you know, the one's that use to come w/ S&W handguns to adjust the sights. That screwdriver doesn't allow much hand power as I can only get my fingers on it. The right grip screw was frozen into the female escutcheon on the left grip. The left grip escutcheon simply snapped off a peice of the left inside grip. See the picture.

What should I do? Send it back to Ruger and hope they replace it? But a new one? Or buy a different brand?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

My guess is that over time the grip screw had been over tightened to the point that the plastic just "let go."

CaryC (Cary Chapman Custom Grips) provides a spacer with his grips to avoid this. As to replacement, I'd contact Cary. He offers about the most beautiful grips anywhere. He offers stabilized wood and oil-finished woods.

I've had a number of his on my guns, and have high regard for them.

Here, one of my .45s with Cary's walnut grips:










If you want the ivory look, Cary offers ivory Micarta. Ajax and Eagle grips also offer genuine ivory, fake ivory, and stag.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Oh, yeah.

I'd buy a pair or replacement grips AND a new gun.

Bob Wright


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*super glue*

GSSP: Sir; 'Bob's' recommendation with "Cary C" :smt033
I'll reserve comment on the Ruger return on grips.

In the past; using 'super glue' part seem to hold up. Should you be able to remove the piece; without much more damage; try either 'super glue' or one of those plastic polymer glues.

If the parts are still together and you are struggling. Try heating the escutcheon. Possibly some "loc tite" has been used.

Follow up with your experiences.


----------



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

*Two angled attack*

I'm attacking this situation from two different angles.:numbchuck:

1. I sent the grips to Ruger asking them to resolve the issue. ps, I'm not expecting them to do so.:smt022

2. I ordered some new AJAX Ivory grips from Midway.

Now, who's taking bets on Midway coming thru first?:watching:

Big Al


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You said it was new to you so I am thinking you bought it used. If so I don't think Ruger will replace the grips. Midway will come through. Good luck.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*grip*

GSSP: Sir; do a follow up with your Ruger Grip replacement. I'd like to know.

Thanks


----------



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, Midway won! New Ajax grips arrived Monday along w/ a new Belt Mountain base #5 pin.

Old Ruger Ivory










New Ajax Ivory. Hate the gap at leading edge of the grips but then even the Ruger Ivory had a bit too.


----------



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

Ruger sent a new set of ivory grips. They arrived today!:smt082


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*grips*

GSSP: Sir; WoW factor from Ruger. Isn't it encouraging when someone or some company does it right:smt023
Are you gonna replace the 'Midway's' and do some pictures of the difference? That would be interesting to see. {did Ruger Match your grips up}

Thanks


----------

